# locusts dying



## cegriffy (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi 

I don't seem to be having much luck with my locusts and wonder if its something I am doing, if I need to change supplier or its just something that happens?

I usually buy three tubs of large locusts once a week (from my local reptile shop) and always end up with dead ones, sometimes its only a couple, sometimes its nearly a whole tub.

I keep them in a plastic faunarium with some cardboard egg box on the bottom. I keep the boxes in the kitchen - out of direct sunlight but at room temp. They have a milk top lid with bug gel for water and I feed them veg (cucumber, carrot, apple etc) sprinkled with insectfuel. The last lot I bought don't seem to be eating much at all.

Would it be a good idea to give up using the insectfuel for now and try some different veg like more leafy greens? I also heard that fish food is a good food too?

Any tips would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

They do like it quite warm are you sure it is warm enough what they are kept?


----------



## cegriffy (Jul 28, 2016)

It could well be the room temp. I don't know what the exact temp is but probably around 20 degrees (may well dip lower at night)

Would they be ok on top of the warm end of my viv?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

cegriffy said:


> Would they be ok on top of the warm end of my viv?


I keep mine on top of a viv stack but not over the heat directly but at the cooler end. Try that first as directly over the heat may be too hot.


----------



## cegriffy (Jul 28, 2016)

I've just seen this on the livefood uk site

*Locusts (Schistocerca gregaria)*

Locusts will keep well for up to 10 days if kept at room temperature (15 to 20 degrees C) and left in the tub or bag they arrived in. 
 If you are keeping locusts at room temperature DO NOT feed them at all, any food they eat will not be digested properly and will decompose inside their stomachs, the locusts will then become ill and die.


It is much better to keep locusts quite hot (35 to 38 degrees C), the best way to achieve this is using a small well ventilated glass tank with a layer of Locust Food Feeder Bran on the floor, egg cartons around the walls (the locusts need something to climb on and to hang upside down from while shedding their skin). 

Do you agree with the first past about not feeding the locusts if only being kept for a few days? Could me feeding them be the problem??


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well they are the experts in keeping insects alive so yes they could be right. The locusts may not be digesting the food your feeding them at the room temperature you have at the moment. I don't know the exact temp that mine are at but it is where I keep all my reptiles and the temps in that room are generally always around 80f and I rarely get any dying. Another thing insects don't like is too much damp. Does there appear to be any moisture in the tub?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Best way to keep locusts alive, dont feed them, keep them cool, will last at least a week in the tubs if bought fresh. :2thumb:


----------

